# Moving to Washington DC (illegal state?)



## SAM (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello! Question on owning a hedgehog in an illegal area 

I have recently accepted a scholarship offer at Georgetown Law and will need to move from Chicago to Washington D.C. by August of this year! It's an exciting time, but my boyfriend and I are so worried about Sam, our little 6-month old hedgehog. 

We have done some research and understand that hedgies are illegal in Washington, D.C. (although there isn't much information about the specific law on this website that I've found). As a result, we are a little torn: some people have suggested keeping Sam, claiming that we can try to use a vet in Maryland or Virginia and that no one will find out. But at the same time, I have read horror stories about hedgehogs not getting good veterinary care, or worse, being taken from the home and possibly euthanized as a result of being kept in a state with laws against them.

I love Sam so much, and we got him at the beginning of Feb. I hate the idea of having to find a new home for him, but I really don't want to put him in a bad or dangerous situation. I could never forgive myself for that! Does anyone have advice? Does anyone know trusted websites where I can find more information on D.C. specifically? Or does anyone have a similar situation? 

Thank you so much!!!

(Note: I was not planning to move to DC when we got Sam! I was hoping to go to law school in the Chicago area, but scholarships/financial aid changed my mind.  )


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Are your one with your boyfriend? If that's the case I imagine you won't be living on campus. 

The best solution would be living in Maryland, most people do it due to the cost of living in DC and the metro system is great over there, this way you can keep Sam without having to worry.


----------



## SAM (Apr 17, 2016)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Are your one with your boyfriend? If that's the case I imagine you won't be living on campus.
> 
> The best solution would be living in Maryland, most people do it due to the cost of living in DC and the metro system is great over there, this way you can keep Sam without having to worry.


Yes, my boyfriend and I will still be living together, so we are looking at off-campus housing options. We will look into that! Thank you  Originally we were looking at apartments closer to the law school campus (near Chinatown), but if it means keeping Sam safely, we will look into housing options in Maryland as well.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Remember, you might have people come over to study and unfortunately, if there is a fallout someone can call the authorities on you and bye bye Sam, and there are a lot of crazy people out there.


----------



## SAM (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks Artemis-Ichiro. As much as I want to secretly keep him, I am worried that it is not worth the risk of putting him in danger, unless we are able to find a way around the law in D.C. /if we work out living in VA or MD. It just seems too risky for poor little Sam otherwise.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

You are welcome and good luck finding the right place. ?


----------



## hkortokrax (Feb 1, 2016)

Try Virginia. My brother in law works in DC, but lives in Alexandria VA. 
Hedgehogs are legal in VA, but are illigal in Fairfax County VA. Good Luck to you. 
If you do have to give him up, which I hope isn't the case, please contact me. I live only 45mins from Chicago


----------



## SAM (Apr 17, 2016)

hkortokrax said:


> Try Virginia. My brother in law works in DC, but lives in Alexandria VA.
> Hedgehogs are legal in VA, but are illigal in Fairfax County VA. Good Luck to you.
> If you do have to give him up, which I hope isn't the case, please contact me. I live only 45mins from Chicago


Okay, I will look there as well. The good thing is that although the commute is longer, rent is probably cheaper! I may post later, once we've chosen an apartment.

I guess I was mainly wondering, if we end up living closer to campus/in DC, is there still a safe and responsible way to keep Sam in the District? Thank you for all the advice.


----------



## Atelerix (May 7, 2016)

As a displaced Washingtonian, where did you read that they are illegal in DC? I've never seen it mentioned in the lists of places where hedgehogs are illegal.


----------



## Atelerix (May 7, 2016)

Never mind, looks like it's one of those laws where any pet not explicitly listed as allowed is illegal.

Per D.C. Code Section 8-1808, Subsection (h), paragraph (1):



> Except as provided in this subsection, no person shall import into the District, possess, display, offer for sale, trade, barter, exchange, or adoption, or give as a household pet any living member of the animal kingdom including those born or raised in captivity, except the following: domestic dogs (excluding hybrids with wolves, coyotes, or jackals), domestic cats (excluding hybrids with ocelots or margays), domesticated rodents and rabbits, captive-bred species of common cage birds, nonpoisonous snakes, fish, and turtles, traditionally kept in the home for pleasure rather than for commercial purposes, and racing pigeons (when kept in compliance with permit requirements).


http://web.lexisnexis.com/research/...ff&searchtype=get&search=D.C.+Code+%A7+8-1808
http://web.lexisnexis.com/research/...ff&searchtype=get&search=D.C.+Code+%A7+8-1808


----------

